# Can i get by on US$176k with wife & 3 kids



## paul1972 (Apr 1, 2008)

I have been offered a job which is paying a package of US$176k + approx. bonus of US$30k.

I have 3 kids 13, 7 and 5.

The package is $100k base salary, $54k housing, $10k school, $12k car. The company also provides medical insurance. 
Will i get by comfortably on this salary - i am aware that the schooling allowance will not be sufficient to cover costs. I am from Australia and looking at relocating this month.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

You will be adding to the housing...for a villa, you should be looking at AT Least 200,000 dhs. (which is paid 1 yr up front)
Schooling here is RIDICULOUSLY expensive...about 30,000 - 60,000 dhs each (approx, depending on ages and school)

You roughly need about 260,000 and above to live here (at least 75,000 aussie dollars..approx)...and thats nothing special

Housing and schooling are the killers here..its become a really bad joke
We too are from Oz
You housing would works out to roughly 175,000....still could be a struggle


----------



## paul1972 (Apr 1, 2008)

thanks for information - is the AU$75k what is required after the housing and schooling - i have done some research and it looks at though i will need to spend US$60k on rent; US$13k for high school and about $20k for two kids in primary - leaving about US$80k for other costs - will this be enough? Note, on top of this i get a bonus of approx. US$30k


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hard to say...depends on how often you eat out etc....
You may need to add to the car allowance (and will you need a 2nd car to take kids to school etc?)
Will you need home help?
Are you paying your own fuel/servicing etc?
What about relocation costs...there and back
Looking at LEAST 10,000 Aussie one way (then insurance)
Is the company paying the whole families medical insurance or just yours?
And the clincher...is the bonus in writing...no stipulations (as soooooooo many people are told 1 thing and get another !!!)
If so...that will help heaps


----------



## paul1972 (Apr 1, 2008)

company is paying all the families medical insurance.
only contributing $5k for shipping - so i have suggested they pay storage instead.
My wife will need a car to take kids to school.
the bonus is based on performance, however it is based on what they generally pay others at the level i am transferring.

I am considering a partnership role in an accounting firm (same firm i work for in Adelaide and worked for in the UK)


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

sounds good...see if you can make do with out bonus, and then if they give it...it will be like a bonus

If your stuff is going into storage you will need to consider buying replacement stuff here (generally places dont come with stoves/ovens/dishwashers/window coverings etc, and of course, furnished is more)

Hope Im not coming across as depressing...trying to prepare you for the reality...its an expensive place to live (and NOTHING like Adelaide...lol)
cheers


----------



## paul1972 (Apr 1, 2008)

For those Aussies out there - if i currently earn AUD$115k and my wife earns $30k parttime, with only 1 of our children going to private school and the other 2 going to public - would i be better off in Australia than in Dubai?


----------



## FragilePsycho (Apr 15, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> ...You roughly need about 260,000 and above to live here (at least 75,000 aussie dollars..approx)...and thats nothing special
> ...


AED260,000 is for someone with a wife and 3 kids right? How much should I expect for just me and my girlfriend....with decent Dubai life and some saving?

Any advice would be lovely


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Personally, I reckon that's a bare minimum for a couple if they have to pay rent. It all depends on definition of lifestyle though. 

Would it be enough in your home country?

-


----------



## FragilePsycho (Apr 15, 2008)

But company cover my rent/car/gas/insurance/etc.
I need to pay for utility, maid, food, beer tho.
And yes, its enough where I live currently 

Thanks for the advice, Elphaba.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ah - if everything else is covered, yes it is plenty to have a good life and save (talk to me about that when you are ready).

I am curious as to why you want a full time housemaid. Don't believe the hype about everyone having one - it just isn't true. They are frequently more trouble than they are worth too...




-


----------



## FragilePsycho (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh, I don't need a full time one. I am not used to live with stranger


----------



## jm971 (May 2, 2008)

No, not if you actually want all 3 kids to go to school


----------



## paul1972 (Apr 1, 2008)

others seem to think that this would be possible. what have you based your response on?
from what i can see i would need to spend approx. US$60-70k on accomodation, $30 - $40k on school and balance on living?


----------



## jm971 (May 2, 2008)

Paul, there are a broad array of schools, the ones that you would want your kids to attend, when combined with transport, are going to be north of $20K/year/kid, I believe you need to assume that part of the equation to be around $60K, additionally, the fees seem to be on a huge run-up percentage wise annually. I've become disillusioned, frankly. Whilst there are no "income" taxes, fees from utilities and for other basic services are increasing seemingly on an endless basis, and levels of service are purely dreadful. It's your call, but I urge you to assume that your budget calculations need a 20% fudge factor.


----------



## Deano71 (May 4, 2008)

I am moving to Dubai next month from Melbourne with wife and 2 kids and did a lot of research on cost of living incl a 3 day visit to check it out (employer paid). Basically rent and school fees are the thing, everything else is the same or less. Lock in these two and you can do the like for like budget and work out if it's worth your while. All the schools publish their fees on the net and circa AED200-220 pa will do the rent I figure. Its the only way to do it because eveyone's situation and living expectations are different.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Deano
Im also from Melb
You are correct, most things are the same, but if getting a package, you really need to know figures for schooling and housing.
A villa is easily 200,000 dhs (higher or lower, depending on location, size etc). Schooling I would suggest NO less than 40,000 dhs per primary age child (would be better to have the employer pay fees each year, than be given a set amount though, as fees change)

Lifestyle means different things to different people.
You need to take into consideration things such as debts in home country, cars(will you need 1 or 2), insurance, (car, house, personal, medical, contents etc), how often you eat out, do you need home help etc,etc, etc

Gald to hear you have been doing your homework BEFORE you move...sadly most people dont look hard enough before taking the plunge.

Good luck with the move


----------

